# New user



## Korz (1 mo ago)

Hi I’m a new user just a week old on here. Can anyone share what I need to do to be able to post on marketplace?


----------



## Radial.Ray (2 mo ago)

Welcome. Everyones gonna tell you to read the rules. Its 2 weeks and 20 posts before you're allowed


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome…. 2 weeks, 20 posts… hang in there…you can do this….


----------



## Korz (1 mo ago)

slowen said:


> Welcome…. 2 weeks, 20 posts… hang in there…you can do this….


Thanks


----------



## Cwalk1024 (6 mo ago)

Korz said:


> Hi I’m a new user just a week old on here. Can anyone share what I need to do to be able to post on marketplace?


I’m in your same boat bud! Been reading on the site for several months but just realized I couldn’t contact seller to buy their listing until I have done this.


----------



## Korz (1 mo ago)

Cwalk1024 said:


> I’m in your same boat bud! Been reading on the site for several months but just realized I couldn’t contact seller to buy their listing until I have done this.


It makes sense to avoid a lot of the bots and fraud


----------



## NCbowhunter85 (Sep 24, 2019)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

Korz said:


> It makes sense to avoid a lot of the bots and fraud


Not just that, but to also curtail those who join simply to use the Classifieds. ArcheryTalk is a community building forum primarily, and the marketplace section is provided as a benefit to those who choose to be active, contributing, members.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Korz..

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Korz (1 mo ago)

Radial.Ray said:


> Welcome. Everyones gonna tell you to read the rules. Its 2 weeks and 20 posts before you're allowed


Thanks for the reply


----------



## Korz (1 mo ago)

Flat-Broke said:


> Welcome to AT


Thank you


----------



## Korz (1 mo ago)

Tim Roberts said:


> Korz..
> 
> You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.


Thank you


----------



## Korz (1 mo ago)

rapids said:


> Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


Thank you


----------



## Korz (1 mo ago)

NCbowhunter85 said:


> Welcome to AT!


Thank You


----------



## Korz (1 mo ago)

slowen said:


> Welcome…. 2 weeks, 20 posts… hang in there…you can do this….


Thank you


----------



## Korz (1 mo ago)

rapids said:


> Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


Thank You


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bruce_0v3 (2 mo ago)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## AsaReynolds (2 mo ago)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## theseeker66 (2 mo ago)

Welcome from NJ, new user as well new shoote


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Jhalt (1 mo ago)

Welcome from Nevada!


----------



## hatcreekcc (5 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome


----------



## MN1434 (1 mo ago)

thank you


----------



## MN1434 (1 mo ago)

New member from MN, excited to see what Archery Talk is all about.


----------



## BrandonBailey0620 (12 mo ago)

Welcome from minnesota!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwood (7 mo ago)

Post some welcomes


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

Glenwood said:


> Post some welcomes


Yeah, because that really contributes to the community. Remember post count also allows members to check on whether a person is someone they will trust to buy from, or sell to. If you are a contributing member you are more likely to get positive feedback.


----------



## Bowguy70 (Jul 27, 2021)

20 posts? I rarely have that much useful information to share


----------



## Bennettr3 (4 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## Dropkick714 (4 mo ago)

slowen said:


> Welcome…. 2 weeks, 20 posts… hang in there…you can do this….


By 20 posts like reply to other posts or set up like a thread?


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Dropkick714 said:


> By 20 posts like reply to other posts or set up like a thread?


just responses…


----------



## Marcusgumm101 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Dropkick714 (4 mo ago)

slowen said:


> just responses…


Thank you!!!


----------



## jaydeencox (Feb 16, 2021)

Welcome and build your post


----------

